# Brand new goat owner



## Nariah01 (Aug 13, 2017)

My DH is bringing home our first goat today and I am beyond anxious. We have been talking about doing this for a while now but we were supposed to have more time to prepare then I now have. Her name is Oreo and she is a 3 year old Boer doe. Her previous owner wants her gone and we don't have a choice, we have to bring her home today, tomorrow at the latest. So we have slapped together the best possible paddock for her with the idea that as we decide where we want her house to be and all that we will upgrade it with better materials as we go. I am trying to put together a list of items I need to purchase so when I go to the feed store this week sometime I can get them. I already have grass hay on hand for my horses, and one of my old nibble nets to hold it, I guess how much should I feed her a day? She will have access to some forage in her paddock and more that we can chop and throw in, lots of browse on the property. I know she needs a goat mineral, i have access to Manna Pro goat minerals, Purina goat minerals, and Red Edge goat mineral mix, which of these is best? Also how much baking soda should I provide? I also know she will need a friend, and that is something I am trying to work on. I figure until I can get her one we can treat her for worms and lice and all the other good stuff so that she will be good to go by the time we get her a friend. Her paddock is next to our horses so she will be able to see other animals and not be completely alone. Another question she has her horns so should any other goats I get have horns too? Will it be a problem having dis-budded goats with her? Also I have been told she is a bit skittish around people so any favorite treats suggestions to help win her over? I know it will take time and patience to get her to come round. 

Sorry for the flood of questions I thought I was going to have more time to sort this all out and plan it better but it seems that is not really how we function around here, lol. I am also looking for moral support as goats are totally new for us. But I have cared for horses for some time so livestock isn't completely new. 

Thank you so much in advance for any help! And I will of course post pictures when she is finally here!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 13, 2017)

Some general information would go a long ways in the answering of your questions. Your general location will greatly help with knowing the conditions and diseases that may be faced.....also, did the owner say why she had to be gone today?....is she creating problems?.....it would be good to find out tbe feed and amount that she is getting now. You could bring more problems on yourself and her, by changing the diet rather quickly. If she is skittish then, I hope your "Slap Together" fencing will contain her, because goats have a knack of exploiting weaknesses in a pen. It would also be wise to have a fecal run on her before ya start giving deworming meds....first off ya need to know if there is a problem to treat....and secondly, ya need to know what kind of worms she may have....there aren't any "All in 1" meds for worms for goats. Did she have kids and are they weaned and ber bag is dry? I have 3 goats and they were my very first ones a couple of yrs ago....but there are some very wonderful and knowledgeable goat people here that can add to your answers, I will tag a few so they may can help also... @frustratedearthmother , @Goat Whisperer , @OneFineAcre , @Green Acres Farm @babsbag , @ragdollcatlady there are many many more, and they may join in, too.
Welcome from NW Mississippi!!.....


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Some general information would go a long ways in the answering of your questions. Your general location will greatly help with knowing the conditions and diseases that may be faced.....also, did the owner say why she had to be gone today?....is she creating problems?.....it would be good to find out tbe feed and amount that she is getting now. You could bring more problems on yourself and her, by changing the diet rather quickly. If she is skittish then, I hope your "Slap Together" fencing will contain her, because goats have a knack of exploiting weaknesses in a pen. It would also be wise to have a fecal run on her before ya start giving deworming meds....first off ya need to know if there is a problem to treat....and secondly, ya need to know what kind of worms she may have....there aren't any "All in 1" meds for worms for goats. Did she have kids and are they weaned and ber bag is dry? I have 3 goats and they were my very first ones a couple of yrs ago....but there are some very wonderful and knowledgeable goat people here that can add to your answers, I will tag a few so they may can help also... @frustratedearthmother , @Goat Whisperer , @OneFineAcre , @Green Acres Farm @babsbag , @ragdollcatlady there are many many more, and they may join in, too.
> Welcome from NW Mississippi!!.....



I live in the PNW, western WA to be exact. The owner is getting out of sheep and goats and he is selling his sheep flock all together and as she is his only goat he wants to get her to her new home before he sells his sheep. And he has been nagging us for a few weeks to come and get her, he said he was going to eat her if we didn't come get her. And since we actually do want her we figured we might as well just go and get her. Right now she is on pasture with the sheep, I know he feeds her loose minerals, but not sure which ones my DH is going to ask. I made sure to have him ask all the feed she is on if any when he picks her up. And I realize when I say slap together it sounds rather, well bad not the best terms. The paddock was a holding area for my horses when we put gravel in their current paddock. It buts up to that back wall of our hay barn with a bit of an overhang on the roof. And then it has panels that make up the sides, the ends are anchored with T-posts, its fair sturdy my biggest concern is her sticking her head through. So we may take some wire mesh of some kind and run it around the panels if the spacing is too big. If that helps. I have to have some fecal done on my horses so I will probably just send hers off to my vet at the same time, I am well versed with Fecal so I can easily do that. Should I dust for Lice or anything as a just in case or pretty much just check her over when she gets here and treat as needed? I have heard some people just do certain things for all new goats/animals that come to their property so I wasn't sure if there were certain things like that. She has never been bred before so not kids or anything like that. 

I appreciate the help and tagging the others as well. You could ask me anything about my horses and I am super knowledgeable there but when it comes to goats I am starting from scratch.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh, I totally understand the terminology, but "Slap Together" does carry different meanings to some....was just making sure. As with any new livestock animal, a period of quarentine is usually the best practice, tho with just the one it wouldn't be as critical, but still a good practice until the results are known. I am unfamiliar with any crossover of parasites between goats and horses....or any shared diseases that may create a problem. There is one thing about goats, since ya live in Washington, they do not like rain....so, a shelter of some sort would be needed. Also, the pressure from predators can also demand an ability for securing at nite. A 3yr old Boer shouldn't fit thru the openings on the panels.....most use cattle panels in some way around their goats and except for the kids fitting thru a grown one can't. If moisture is prevalent there, pnuemonia would be something to be sure and check on regularly....temp, sniffles, wheezing and such. Goats are tough, but when problems arise they can go down very quickly. As far as minerals, I use Manna Pro, because it is available locally.....knowing your soil there can help ya with understanding the specific deficentcies that may be lacking in the forage. As best as ya can ya want to attempt to match her diet there to what she is used to....after she gets adjusted and settled, then ya can change it slowly if ya so desire....


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Oh, I totally understand the terminology, but "Slap Together" does carry different meanings to some....was just making sure. As with any new livestock animal, a period of quarentine is usually the best practice, tho with just the one it wouldn't be as critical, but still a good practice until the results are known. I am unfamiliar with any crossover of parasites between goats and horses....or any shared diseases that may create a problem. There is one thing about goats, since ya live in Washington, they do not like rain....so, a shelter of some sort would be needed. Also, the pressure from predators can also demand an ability for securing at nite. A 3yr old Boer shouldn't fit thru the openings on the panels.....most use cattle panels in some way around their goats and except for the kids fitting thru a grown one can't. If moisture is prevalent there, pnuemonia would be something to be sure and check on regularly....temp, sniffles, wheezing and such. Goats are tough, but when problems arise they can go down very quickly. As far as minerals, I use Manna Pro, because it is available locally.....knowing your soil there can help ya with understanding the specific deficentcies that may be lacking in the forage. As best as ya can ya want to attempt to match her diet there to what she is used to....after she gets adjusted and settled, then ya can change it slowly if ya so desire....



Thank you again for the help! She is on her way here now, my DH is bringing her home as we speak. We do get lots of rain in the winter so I will be, or having DH build her a shelter soon. For right now there isn't much rain and the building her paddock buts up to has a nice overhang. I wanted to wait and see how big she was in person before we built anything like a house for her. That way I can kind of guesstimate how big the house needs to be for her and at least one other goat to fit comfortably. This is exciting and nerve wracking all at the same time.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 13, 2017)

Welcome to BYH and the world of goats. They can be addicting so be careful.

As far as the horns, it depends on the goat but I found  that my Boers did not use them as weapons of mass destruction like my dairy girls did. I always had horned Boers and hornless Alpines and it was fine.

Since you live where it rains quite a bit the worms could be an issue. I would try and find a vet that will let you drop off a fecal sample now and then to check but I wouldn't worm on a schedule, only when needed.

Minerals, any of those would be good. Goats need copper and Selenium and in my area (N. CA) I end up having to give extra of both as our soils are deficient. My goats prefer Sweet Lix brand but that is just them. Any goat mineral should do the job.

Watch her closely for the first few weeks as the stress of a move can cause a parasite bloom and sometimes respiratory as well. I would get her another goat ASAP, they really do better with a goatie friend.

Skittish goats are sometimes very hard to win over, some you will never convert. I have a few of those. But for treats mine like horse cookies and when I had kids to tame I would use Fruit Loops. 

Be sure and share pictures when you can.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 13, 2017)

babsbag said:


> Welcome to BYH and the world of goats. They can be addicting so be careful.
> 
> As far as the horns, it depends on the goat but I found  that my Boers did not use them as weapons of mass destruction like my dairy girls did. I always had horned Boers and hornless Alpines and it was fine.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the information! Oreo is officially home, I won't be able to get pictures until morning as its too dark here now. She is so sweet she was quietly talking to me while we got her set up in her Paddock. I can tell how nervous and lonely she is so first order of business tomorrow is trying to find her a friend! I am hoping by the end of the week she will have a buddy. My current equine vet also sees goats and I have dropped off my horse fecal samples before so I think it should be ok I just have to talk to her about cost and exams and such. She might not look at a fecal without an exam first, shes weird that way. I am already worried about her, my DH had to drag me back to the house as I didn't want to leave her out there. So far she is very sweet, she comes running when I can her in her paddock. So I feel good in my ability to befriend her. And that is good to hear about the Boers not being too bad with their horns. 

Any suggestions for a good breed for a friend for her? I've been thinking of trying goat milk in the future so I thought about getting a dairy doe so that if I decided to do that I had one already to try when were ready. But Whether are so much easier to find, and are much cheaper and my DH is always like why can't we just get the cheaper goat, doesn't help that Oreo was free as a gift. Also what is a good price when it comes to buying goats so I don't get ripped off? Sometimes people in my area are just ridiculous when it comes to pricing livestock.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 13, 2017)

Also when it comes to getting her a friend, do i need to get one about the same age and size as her? I am seeing lots of goats for sale that are around 4 months old, and there is a pygmy goat that looks nice but I don't know if that's going to be an issue as those options would all be much smaller then her. And when it comes to introduction do I just let them sniff through the fence then put them in and let them work it out? Or have them in side by side pens for a while and then after a week or so put them together?


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2017)

You can drive down here to Redding and I can set you up with mini Alpine wethers or doelings for cheap, I have an abundance this year. LOL

But seriously, if you want dairy I would say any breed. LaManchas are usually pretty friendly, Alpines are usually bossy, and Nubians have a reputation of being noisy.  Many people like the Nigerian Dwarfs, they are smaller, easier to handle and cheaper to feed. There are other breeds but those are the most common.   A wether makes a good companion but they can be a little more complicated to feed when living with a doe...the wether should have very little grain. 

I sell my kids for $50 for a wether and $150 for a registered doeling. I have sold unregistered doelings for as little as $75.  But you want to make sure it comes from a healthy herd. The two main diseases in goats are CAE and CL with Johne's being a close third. They are all tested for by a blood test, but the kids need to be over 6 months. I don't know if your friend did any test on the goat or not but just be careful and ask about testing. You don't want to start off with sick goats. 

I really wish you were closer. I could make you a good deal. I am building a dairy and I am about 20 goats over what I need right now. 

Glad that your girl is being sweet, some of them are, and some are brats.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2017)

Being that they are both new and no herd there probably won't be much bossing or fighting for lead goat. I run big goats and mini goats together with no problems so I don't think that size is much of an issue. I would just put them together and see how it goes.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 14, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. lots of great goat folks here, so you're in good company. Make yourself at home and browse around to "meet" folks.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

babsbag said:


> You can drive down here to Redding and I can set you up with mini Alpine wethers or doelings for cheap, I have an abundance this year. LOL
> 
> But seriously, if you want dairy I would say any breed. LaManchas are usually pretty friendly, Alpines are usually bossy, and Nubians have a reputation of being noisy.  Many people like the Nigerian Dwarfs, they are smaller, easier to handle and cheaper to feed. There are other breeds but those are the most common.   A wether makes a good companion but they can be a little more complicated to feed when living with a doe...the wether should have very little grain.
> 
> ...



Man I wish I was closer too! Yeah people up here are selling their doelings and some older does for like $300 and up. Their aren't too many under that in our area, there are a few but not too many. They did all the routine care and such but they didn't test her for anything. I was going to talk to my vet to see what it costs and when I could get her out to do those tests. She seems pretty darn healthy and well cared for at least.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2017)

Our 3 goats are 2 wethers and a doe, the boys are pygmy/boer crosses and the doe is FB pygmy....she is the black one in my avatar....as you can see she is much smaller, but they get along pretty well. The only time it is an issue is when she is in estrus and both boys will harass her. I would suggest another doe and if there is an age difference it will allow the older to readily be the dominant one until the other matures, this will allow them to get accustomed to one another without the battling from the beginning. We got our 3 all from the same herd and they ran boers and pygmies together, so I don't think they would cause ya problems either. They will certainly butt heads, so don't be too alarmed over it....it is what goats do. I think you'll enjoy having them around and they will endear theirselves to ya just like your horses do. We were nervous too, at first....but, after a couple of yrs we really enjoy interacting with them and the nerves have calmed down greatly....


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2017)

There are certainly expensive goats here too but I don't show and I don't do milk tests so really my goats are just goats. I makes sure they are healthy but I don't price them over the moon. I sold 5 in milk last year to someone for $200.00 a piece and I was ok with that. 

You can send the blood to WADDL for testing or I use Sage Ag Labs. They have a bio-security screening for $15.00 the covers CAE, CL, and Johnes. Your vet can draw it and you can send it in yourself and get the report sent to you, might save some money that way depending on the vet.


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Nariah.  Welcome to BYH, from the big, beautiful state of Texas!

How exciting to get your first goat. You are wise to get her a companion ASAP. I got 4 Nigerian Dwarf wethers shortly after we moved here early in 2015.  We now have two LaMancha dairy goats, who kidded this past Spring, and gave us two wethers, that we plan to sell, and a sweet doeling, that we will keep, to breed and start milking when she is about 18 months.  We are currently milking our two girls and I get a gallon plus a quart every morning, with which I am learning to make all kinds of yummy cheese!  

We also got two Maremma LGD's (Livestock Guardian Dogs) puppies, to protect our goats from the heavy coyote predator load around here. Our LGD's have proven to be invaluable.  If you are going to breed and increase your herd, you should consider getting a couple LGD's to keep the predators away.  Two are better than one, because the coyotes (and other similar predators) like to divide and conquer. Half the pack will draw a lone LGD away from the herd and then the other half the pack goes back to kill off the smaller/weaker herd members.

When we first moved here, we found big coyote paw prints and wild pig hoof prints in the mud, all around the farmyard.  Since we got our LGS's, we have not seen one paw or hoof print!   

The previous owners did not have LGD's. They had 2 Hens, a rooster & a turkey hen. Just prior to us moving in here, a raccoon ripped the head off a chicken, and left the body.  Since we have been here, we have had as many as 32 chickens, as well as Guinea's, ducks and now geese, and we have not lost one bird to predators.  In fact, our female, does what I call "guarding the sky".  When a hawk or vulture fly overhead, Violet sees them and starts barking at them.  They very quickly fly away.  Violet does not have access to the poultry, but the big birds don't know the fencing is there, and won't take a chance that Violet might get them if they try to grab one of our birds.  So, I just love it when I see Violet barking at the sky.  

You have gotten some excellent advise from @babsbag.  I'll tell Ya!  If I lived in the PNW and needed a goat or two, I would jump at the chance to drive down and buy some goats from her!!!  

I look forward to seeing your little girl.  Of course we think all goats are beautiful! So, please post lots of pictures.  I'd love to see your horses as well.  

One more thing.  You did mention that you are from the PNW.  I would suggest that you go into your profile and add your location - only be a bit more specific - like state and nearby larger city.  We are a curious lot. But, only because we care and love to help each other. I think you will find that we have some exceptionally knowledgable backyard herders, here, and you are in for an awesome journey!!!


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Our 3 goats are 2 wethers and a doe, the boys are pygmy/boer crosses and the doe is FB pygmy....she is the black one in my avatar....as you can see she is much smaller, but they get along pretty well. The only time it is an issue is when she is in estrus and both boys will harass her. I would suggest another doe and if there is an age difference it will allow the older to readily be the dominant one until the other matures, this will allow them to get accustomed to one another without the battling from the beginning. We got our 3 all from the same herd and they ran boers and pygmies together, so I don't think they would cause ya problems either. They will certainly butt heads, so don't be too alarmed over it....it is what goats do. I think you'll enjoy having them around and they will endear theirselves to ya just like your horses do. We were nervous too, at first....but, after a couple of yrs we really enjoy interacting with them and the nerves have calmed down greatly....



That is good to hear that they Pygmy get along well with the Boers. Since you have Pygmy's are they trouble? Because all the ones i have seen have this look on their face like they are just waiting to cause trouble. lol Everything I have read on Boers say they are pretty docile and gentle goats, not saying I have a problem with more spunk but I just kind of want to know what I am in for with some of the breeds before I set up times to go look at any.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

babsbag said:


> There are certainly expensive goats here too but I don't show and I don't do milk tests so really my goats are just goats. I makes sure they are healthy but I don't price them over the moon. I sold 5 in milk last year to someone for $200.00 a piece and I was ok with that.
> 
> You can send the blood to WADDL for testing or I use Sage Ag Labs. They have a bio-security screening for $15.00 the covers CAE, CL, and Johnes. Your vet can draw it and you can send it in yourself and get the report sent to you, might save some money that way depending on the vet.


Oh thank you so much for that information! I am planning on contacting my vet today to price it out and its nice to have a more affordable option. Do the places you mentioned have information on how to send the blood properly to the labs? So I don't screw it up and all that. I so wish I could come down and get a goat from you, but it would take us so long to get there, and with two small children and no family around us to hold down the fort while were gone it would be so tough. The goats around here that I am looking at for her are pygmy, their are some Kinder doelings available, and their is a Boer breeder not to far from us that prices reasonably. Then there is one older LaMancha doe a small drive from us.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Hi Nariah.  Welcome to BYH, from the big, beautiful state of Texas!
> 
> How exciting to get your first goat. You are wise to get her a companion ASAP. I got 4 Nigerian Dwarf wethers shortly after we moved here early in 2015.  We now have two LaMancha dairy goats, who kidded this past Spring, and gave us two wethers, that we plan to sell, and a sweet doeling, that we will keep, to breed and start milking when she is about 18 months.  We are currently milking our two girls and I get a gallon plus a quart every morning, with which I am learning to make all kinds of yummy cheese!
> 
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome! The people we got her from are actually breeders of Great Pyr. livestock dogs. When we get some we will probably get them from the same people, they have some nice dogs there. When we were having trouble with our chickens getting eaten they even offered to let us borrow the Male Pyr. until we could get things straighten out so the they would have some protection. They really are great people, And I can't wait to get some puppies from them but it will probably be a bit as well have some other things that are a bit more important first.

I will get some photos of Oreo today when I go out to check on her. In the meantime I can post some photos of my Horses.The Paint is my DH horse Dolce, and the black one Is my horse Solaris. Sorry for the poor photo of my Solaris I guess I need to update our photos of her as its the newest one I have of her. lol She will just love getting all prettied up for a new photo.


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow! Your husband's paint is gorgeous!  Your Solaris is a good looking horse, as well!  Is that something written on her neck?  And are we getting a small glimpse of you, on the left???  

I look forward to seeing pics of your Oreo.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

Devonviolet said:


> Wow! Your husband's paint is gorgeous!  Your Solaris is a good looking horse, as well!  Is that something written on her neck?  And are we getting a small glimpse of you, on the left???
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of your Oreo.


Yeah Dolce is really pretty, that was a gosh like five years ago, she has gotten old now but on a good day I can still groom her up till she shines. She is in her early twenties now. Solaris looks a lot better when she is groomed up and not all shaggy from winter. I think I have a older full body photo of her around here somewhere I will dig it up. The freeze brand on her neck is from the government when they collected her off the range. She is a mustang, I bought her through the BLM when she was four. She lived in the wild for two and half years before that, she came from Devils Garden California. And yes that is me on the sidelines, before kids, so don't look anything like that now, lol. I do not photograph well so I try to stay out of them. Well Poop I though I had a better photo of Solaris around here somewhere but I guess I don't, I will have to try and get one of her today too, after I clean all the dirt and poop that she probably rolled in off of her. lol


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2017)

About the pygmies, they can be a bit stubborn, but are very personable and even tho I am the enforcer, they will nibble at clothes and lick arms to get your attention begging for a treat....I usually carry pellets in my pocket in case of emergencies.....they have only gotten out of the fencing twice, but they did bolt from us one time when we got them out for a walk. So it isn't like it is a daily issue, but I'd rather have them and not need them, and feed them as treats....than to need them and not have them. Just as other animals they have their own personality and character. Your horses are really nice looking and I believe you'll enjoy being a goat momma. The bigger white goat in the avatar is Comet, he is 66% boer and is the most comical, laid back of the 3....but, when it is feeding time he is all business....he is the dominant one in the herd. Lightning is the tan one, he is 66% pygmy and is very routine oriented and the most vocal of the 3....he will let me know if there is something going on that he doesn't like....or, if I'm late with the pellets. All 3 of ours have their horns and other than an inadvertent bump on the leg, they have never used them in a dangerous manner....if they did they wouldn't be here, but in the freezer.....


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> About the pygmies, they can be a bit stubborn, but are very personable and even tho I am the enforcer, they will nibble at clothes and lick arms to get your attention begging for a treat....I usually carry pellets in my pocket in case of emergencies.....they have only gotten out of the fencing twice, but they did bolt from us one time when we got them out for a walk. So it isn't like it is a daily issue, but I'd rather have them and not need them, and feed them as treats....than to need them and not have them. Just as other animals they have their own personality and character. Your horses are really nice looking and I believe you'll enjoy being a goat momma. The bigger white goat in the avatar is Comet, he is 66% boer and is the most comical, laid back of the 3....but, when it is feeding time he is all business....he is the dominant one in the herd. Lightning is the tan one, he is 66% pygmy and is very routine oriented and the most vocal of the 3....he will let me know if there is something going on that he doesn't like....or, if I'm late with the pellets. All 3 of ours have their horns and other than an inadvertent bump on the leg, they have never used them in a dangerous manner....if they did they wouldn't be here, but in the freezer.....



Thanks for the insight on the Pygmy goats. I know there will be variation in each breed due to each goats personality but there are some things that are kind of universal to breeds. Thank you for the compliment on my horses, i sure do love them. I think I will like having goats too, I am already really liking Oreo and she has only been here a day. I am going to take some stale cereal I have left over in my pantry out for the chickens in a bit and I will give some to her and see if I can get a good photo or two.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

Man it is hard to photograph a moving goat, I will try to get better pictures later when I have help. But I did get two somewhat decent photos.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

On a side note she loves plain cheerios and has a little bit of dandruff/dry skin.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2017)

Awww!!....she is really nice looking and a Doll to boot...


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> Awww!!....she is really nice looking and a Doll to boot...


Thank you! I think she is pretty stinkin' cute myself. But then again she is my first goat so don't have much to compare too.


----------



## Devonviolet (Aug 14, 2017)

I agree.  Oreo is a cute goat.  I've noticed that when I try to take pictures of my goats, they are fascinated by the camera, and come toward me.  When I wait until they are distracted, I get better shots.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2017)

Well, that is all that really matters... ....you'll definitely have to stick around and share your "Adventures" here with us. You should go to the new member "Thread" and do a formal intro, so everybody can greet ya properly and share your pics there too.....then, start ya a "Journal" and then ya can document your "Adventures" along with questions, comments, and such. There are many horse people here too and as ya browse thru the different "Forums and Threads" will get to know others here and become one of the "Herd". When ya start the "Journal" ya don't have to answer all the questions in the "Getting Started Thread"....it is a bit overwhelming...just an intial post of what ya have....wish to get....or any plans for projects will enlist responses, comments, advice, or questions. We have a great group here that are more than willing to help, support, or laugh right along with ya....


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 14, 2017)

That first pic with her standing up on the gate/fence rail will become pretty much the norm. Any time she sees you coming she'll get up like that expecting treats  They really are a lot like a dog once they get to know you. Treats, often, will allow her to get to know you better/faster   Animal crackers (the little cookies) work pretty good and pretty much most cereals. I've found that mine have a favorite... froot loops. It's like crack cocaine to them. They push against the fence near to breaking to get to them. This is them mixed with cheerios. You can see the fence rub mark on the back of the black goat's neck from pushing against the fence. I used to go inside with the treats, but trying to keep my feet with 6 goats climbing on me was ridiculous. This has the side benefit of keeping them all occupied on their own little patch and keeps the fighting and butting down... All get their fair share, even the kids.  The little feed bucket to the right is their free choice minerals. I used to put it in the pen but they were always kicking it over and dumping it out on the ground. Now they can't do that.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone! That last photo of all your LaManchas @Latestarter is super cute! I will look through the forum and try to get used to it all. I am on BYC so this shouldn't be too hard to figure out. And I will also post an introduction elsewhere as well to introduce myself and Oreo better. My goat journey begins!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2017)

Here are some better pics of my 3.....
 ....Lightning biting my shirt and tugging for some pellets....
. ...this is Comet stretching to get a peanut from my wife Joyce.
  ....this is Star, she is FB pygmy and is 10yrs old....the boys are both 2yo and neither are her kids, but they are from the same original herd. Each is a character in their own way and have really given us a lot of enjoyment since we've gotten them. Shortly we will be adding some more, so ya will have to checkout my "Journal" and keep up with things here at the Lazy A** Acres....


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 14, 2017)

I think in your first post you mentioned using one of those hanging nets like you use for your horses to give her hay.

Be careful.  I think @babsbag had a goat actually hang herself in one.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think in your first post you mentioned using one of those hanging nets like you use for your horses to give her hay.
> 
> Be careful.  I think @babsbag had a goat actually hang herself in one.



The one we would use is called a Nibble Net, it is a slow feed bag used with horses. The back is heavy duty canvas, and the front is thick webbing grid, the holes are only like 1.5 inches, I don't see how she could hang herself with this one. It is not like the traditional net like hay bag. But I will be careful none the less when we give it to her. For right now her hay is in a tub on the ground.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2017)

No it wasn't one of mine, but I have heard of it happening. Just be sure she can't get her horns in them and get tangled. 

Here are the links to the testing information. I have never used WADDL but it might be cheaper for you since you are a WA resident.  I ship to Sage Ag labs via USPS or FedEx. Just follow the directions for shipping, especially with USPS. 

http://waddl.vetmed.wsu.edu/goat-sheep-testing-schedule

http://www.sageaglab.com/content/schedule-and-prices


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 14, 2017)

Its like this one that can be found at Dover. Mine is probably a bit sturdier but it is the same design. Do you think it will be an issue? I figured the net style ones were the ones we had to be careful with. She doesn't have it with her right now we haven't hung it up yet. I guess we could hang it up and then just watch her, we will all be around for like five days this weekend so maybe then would be a good time to hang it so we will be home all day for sometime so if she does get hung up we can rescue her.
http://www.doversaddlery.com/slow-f...=X18A00U1000&utm_source=google&utm_medium=PLA


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 14, 2017)

Nariah01 said:


> The one we would use is called a Nibble Net, it is a slow feed bag used with horses. The back is heavy duty canvas, and the front is thick webbing grid, the holes are only like 1.5 inches, I don't see how she could hang herself with this one. It is not like the traditional net like hay bag. But I will be careful none the less when we give it to her. For right now her hay is in a tub on the ground.


They work the their head through the netting over time
They get their head stuck and start spinning


----------



## babsbag (Aug 14, 2017)

or their horn.


----------



## Nariah01 (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok well I will think on it a bit before I decide to give it to her or not. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 15, 2017)

I make fence feeders out of 4x4 stock panel. I cut out a square in the corner and then bend the sides around and bottom up and wire them together. It holds a flake of hay quite nicely.


----------

